

Build-your-own-Dropbox service AeroFS releases iOS app for private clouds - newy
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/build-your-own-dropbox-service-aerofs-releases-ios-app-for-private-clouds/

======
oceanplexian
> using the AeroFS servers for authentication

I'm not sure this meets the definition of private cloud...

~~~
bentrengrove
Private cloud: "but it allows you to use private servers and directory systems
for authentication, keeping the entire system behind your firewall and never
touching AeroFS' servers". Their first product, Hybrid Cloud, used AeroFS
servers for authentication.

